

The Plan to Save RadioShack - prostoalex
http://parislemon.com/post/98077574542/the-plan-to-save-radioshack

======
transfire
I'd go further. When I was young I'd go to RadioShack to by resistors and
diodes! How many people do that today? Do they even still have those things?
And that's where RadioShack went way off the rails. They forgot their roots.

Today there is a whole Makers resurgence going on and RadioShack could be
right there in the thick of it. Imagine going to a Makers Party at RadioShack
where everyone gets a Raspberry Pi and learns to program it, or a SparkFun
breakout board and together build there own little projects. That;s just the
tip of the iceberg. By having these weekly events they could drive tons of
repeat business to their stores. It's not the cell phones that should be on
the show floor, but the 3D Printers and DIY gadgets.

The people running RadioShack need to read this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maker_culture](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maker_culture)

